# Grizzly G0656P Belmish



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey brother good score! I didn't know Grizzly had a scratch and dent section on their web site. Can you point me to it?


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Congrats on the new tool. Maybe M-I-L should get a closer look.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice score, I have the same Jointer and it serves me well. Enjoy


----------



## Alan72 (Oct 31, 2012)

Scott that was the first time that I've seen Grizzly put that on their web site. When I called, the girl on the phone didn't know what I was talking about, she had to go to the site to look it up for herself. Grizzly must of had a bunch of jointers with that paint issue and I was lucky to get one at that price.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

When I started reading I thought this would be a rant. Glad to hear you had a good experience. Enjoy your new jointer.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats on he jointer and I am sure a paint chip is of no consequence


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

200 bucks for a little paint chipping? I'd say you got a good deal.
.
.

And tell mom-in-law to go pound sand


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

"Grizzly G0656P *Belmish*"
So I was saying to myself , what the heck is a* belmish* and how does it rate 5 stars ? 
Could it be a new tool that I haven't heard about yet ?


----------

